# Spitfire Albion VI??



## filipjonathan (Jan 7, 2020)

What do you guys think this one is going to be about???


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 7, 2020)

Icy "Tundra" soundalike! Just a guess!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 7, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> Icy "Tundra" soundalike! Just a guess!


Definitely some cold sounds 🥶


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Jan 7, 2020)

flautando ... with 109 mic positions?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 7, 2020)

Return of Albion 2 Loegria, Albion TWO


----------



## chillbot (Jan 7, 2020)

VI is not the same as VST.


----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2020)

Colder and more massive than Tundra! An hybrid between Iceni and Tundra, whatever it can sound.

Paolo


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 7, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> Icy "Tundra" soundalike! Just a guess!


I think we already got that in Albion V


----------



## Mornats (Jan 7, 2020)

Obviously a subscription...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 7, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Obviously a subscription...


... again


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2020)

I agree this is Albion Two. My thought has always been that this will be the soft pairing to Albion One, much like Tundra is the very soft pairing to the very loud Iceni. Basically something like the lovely strings from the old Albion II (likely rerecorded) but with winds and brass to match. I'm guessing it will also have the piano recorded in Air that CH has been taking about. And all the usual goodies: Steamband, Evo, percussion, maybe loops, etc. The image of the mountain does give me pause however that this is the concept.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2020)

dont care will buy :D


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jan 7, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I think we already got that in Albion V



But not recorded at it's highest peak point! Think about capturing that pristine sound while freezing :D And all that with coated ribbon mics.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 7, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> But not recorded at it's highest peak point! Think about capturing that pristine sound while freezing :D And all that with coated ribbon mics.


... performed by yetis


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 7, 2020)

Could be a Spitfire collaboration with me  My name fits the poster too well. I don't believe in coincidences *leaves room slightly embarrased*


----------



## Oliver (Jan 7, 2020)

well its definitley not my colour...so no collabaration with me in this case :-(


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 7, 2020)

Maybe 5-day offer; $500. and never available again ... ever !


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 7, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> I think we already got that in Albion V



Albion Tundra V-II: Icepick Boogaloo


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't know what it is, but it's definitely Summit good.


----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2020)

In any case, Spitfire is going to reach new peaks!

Paolo


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

ptram said:


> In any case, Spitfire is going to reach new peaks!
> 
> Paolo


Icy what you did there.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2020)

This will be a natural for CH's Apex sale, spring of 2021.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder what their climate footprint is like .... flying all over the world for vlogs and promo videos?


----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2020)

This is the Albion Choir! A yodel choir, to be exact.

Paolo


----------



## idematoa (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2020)

It will be dark, as in a good nordic morning. As night blue as Tundra was day white.

Paolo


----------



## Normqn (Jan 7, 2020)

I was thinking about

Albion VI : North


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 7, 2020)

I think Christian left some clues in the video about the name, for us to pick up. 

Albion VI: Blimey.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> I think Christian left some clues in the video about the name, for us to pick up.
> 
> Albion VI: Blimey.


Or Albion VI: F**k Sh1t Bollocks?


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 7, 2020)

icy theme🤔...most probably will be in the spitfire player🤔...then whatever it is, it's something that will definetly freeze your computer


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 7, 2020)

It's cold where I live. I was hopin' for "Albion Key West".


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 7, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Or Albion VI: F**k Sh1t Bollocks?


Hahaha I was thinking that


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 7, 2020)

Albion IV - On the Edge of... A mountain?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 7, 2020)

That is one tempting mountain.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 7, 2020)

Nordic/Scandi...you heard it here first.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Nordic/Scandi...you heard it here first.


I was trying to play detective by looking for clues in the video. Didn’t get very far, apart from the Norway connection. What I did notice (from the bit with the laptop) was I think the name of the library has a couple of qualities:

1. A short word in line with the other Albion names: probably about 5-6 letters long.
2. Either the second or third letter is poking down below the line (the descender): g, j, p, q, y.

But ultimately I figured I was wasting my life doing something utterly pointless!


----------



## CT (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow, Terry Riley wrote some music just for this occasion!


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 7, 2020)

It is interesting how they mention that Homey is working on a piece and it sounds great even without strings yet, so maybe it's not as string based as past albions?

They already have so much scandi-inspired stuff, I would think it has to be a bit more than that, just to separate it out. 

Maybe a darker version of that sound a la Hildur Guðnadóttir + lots of synth /hybrid stuff


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

miket said:


> Wow, Terry Riley wrote some music just for this occasion!



Someone’s been Googling “Albion VI”.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m going to have a guess at the name:

Albion VI: *Fjell*

It’s Norwegian for ‘mountain‘.

My guess it will be simulating the cold and the wind, so overblowing techniques and unique handling of tremolos and such.


----------



## CT (Jan 7, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Someone’s been Googling “Albion VI”.



I've actually known this piece for years, but admittedly have had it in the barrel for whenever Albion VI came around....


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m guessing it’ll be something different - maybe it incorporates other elements of other Albions? Maybe something with a bit of the functionality of BDT? 
I don’t think it’ll be ‘just another Albion’ - there’ll be a twist of some sort.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 7, 2020)

Whatever this Albion is, I can't wait. Tundra was killer!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 7, 2020)

Tundra did so well this is probably a sequel...


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 7, 2020)

miket said:


> I've actually known this piece for years, but admittedly have had it in the barrel for whenever Albion VI came around....


That’s cool. I just thought it was funny when I Googled that in quotes I got loads of stuff to do with Riley’s piece.

Seems to be using an alternate tuning called 5 Limit Tuning? Interesting stuff.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 7, 2020)

I've been racking my brain over this one but i really don't snow.


----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2020)

Maybe, a softer versions of Tundra?

Paolo


----------



## Constant K (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder if it's a "really wide dynamic range" theme? Instead of just really quiet or just really loud. Anyway I liked all the wacky stuff last year so I hope they keep it going. The last thing we need is more of the usual ensemble stuff.


----------



## Scamper (Jan 7, 2020)

I love Tundra, but with every Albion being very different, I hope, that it's not like Tundra and something very new and exciting.

The idea of @Zedcars sounds pretty good to me, but let's see what the teaser will bring.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 7, 2020)

Albion Blue. First in the Albion colour series.


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 7, 2020)

Scamper said:


> I hope, that it's not like Tundra and something very new and exciting.



Spitfire: "sure it will be something very new and exciting!"

_*a moment later....spitfire releases 'Albion Icen_*iv'*


----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2020)

Spectator said:


> As someone who is concerned about our global climate, I also have to say that a company CEO that films themselves every week flying around the UK and the world


Actually, I've seen Christian going around mostly by train, so using the least polluting transportation means. And as someone compulsively walking in wilderness, I bet his carbon footprint is much lower than the average kid spending time on electronic devices.

However, thank you for reminding us that the world is coming to an end soon. I'll enjoy these energy-consuming sample libraries – one of the greatest pleasures of life – more intensely.

Paolo


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 7, 2020)

Sears Poncho said:


> It's cold where I live. I was hopin' for "Albion Key West".



We got over 300 inches of snow where I live last winter. I want this:


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 7, 2020)

Dandezebra said:


> We got over 300 inches of snow where I live last winter. I want this:



128 GB of slack key guitar.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 7, 2020)

Dandezebra said:


> We got over 300 inches of snow where I live last winter. I want this:



Well, while we're at it...


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 7, 2020)

Spitfire Marketing, hmu on LinkedIn:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 7, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> Spitfire Marketing, hmu on LinkedIn:


Albion VI: The newest orchestral sweet for your compositions.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 7, 2020)

I will wait here... they got Guinnes.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 7, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Albion VI: The newest orchestral sweet for your compositions.



And unlike other sweets, you’ll actually LOSE weight because there will be no money left over for food!


----------



## Zedmtrappe (Jan 8, 2020)

Saxer said:


> I will wait here... they got Guinnes.


Guernsey too ??


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 8, 2020)

I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s just straight silence this time. Zero instruments. 60gb of pure AIR ambience captured with priceless ribbon mics. They’ve done “at the edge of silence”, the only plausible way forward is pure nothingness. Maybe they also let in a stray fart from CH standing in the middle of AIR to really entice the fans.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 8, 2020)

The scenery certainly looks indicative, but I'm guessing that this won't be a straight "sequel" to Tundra though I absolutely love it. I also think that Albion Two might be a more obvious choice - to bridge the gap between One and Tundra. BTW, I also have the Legacy and Loegria and the only thing I'm missing in the latter library are perhaps some more detailed, possibly even solo woodwinds instead of the recorders - similarly like the Loegria offers more detailed strings in comparison to the ones in Legacy.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 8, 2020)

or perhaps VI will entirely be based on the field recordings of wind, water, and ice processed with the IR's and equipment of the AIR Studios.


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2020)

An Albion Two seems kind of an obvious thing. And there's a natural space for Tundra with chamber sized sections (and violas, I'm really hoping for violas). 

But small section sizes doesn't really fit with the images of the mountains. So who knows.

But Christian's mention of the vlog where we was recording rain in Scotland may suggest that its a take, perhaps something like Heavocity's "Natural Forces", at least for the sound design part. 


And the "Bowed Dumpster" in Natural Forces has a wonderful timbre - its just that its not much good for intricate orchestral voice leading. 


So it's interesting to think about what this kind of "Forces of nature" concept might look like when applied to an orchestra in AIR. 

Can't wait to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 8, 2020)

The mountain represents dynamic levels........


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

N and Albion VI-Control are my favourites so far!

On a serious note, I am very excited about recent Spitfire products and all that is yet to come.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 8, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> On a serious note, I am very excited about recent Spitfire products and all that is yet to come.


So is Paul Thomson.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 8, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> So is Paul Thomson.




ahahaha! 

well, life can be very exciting! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Guffy (Jan 8, 2020)

Albion VI(king)


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 8, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> ​


I knew it.


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 8, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> So is Paul Thomson.



I want a job like that. and I don't even mind if I'll explode at the end


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 8, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> So is Paul Thomson.



Haha love it! Has he seen it?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 8, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> Haha love it! Has he seen it?


Cheers. Don’t know. I tweeted him with a link but no response. Probably just v busy. Hopefully he’s ok with it - I have total respect for what they have done and continue to do.


----------



## Chungus (Jan 8, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Cheers. Don’t know. I tweeted him with a link but no response. Probably just v busy. Hopefully he’s ok with it - I have total respect for what they have done and continue to do.


I hope he won't stop with the "I'm very excited" openings. It's such a staple, not having it would feel wrong.


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 8, 2020)

Perhaps it will be called "*Perfidious Albion*".


----------



## TomaeusD (Jan 8, 2020)

The final installment of the series: Albion My Way.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 8, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> The final installment of the series: Albion My Way.



... oh, I see what you did there.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 8, 2020)

Is that the Frank's Not Ra edition?


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 8, 2020)

I just woke from a nightmare that Albion 6 was an ambient guitar jerk-off suite


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 8, 2020)

I'll try and stop after this one...


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 8, 2020)

Sears Poncho said:


>



I think you forgot something?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 9, 2020)

I love these banter filled threads before release day. It's a pity the vibe is inevitably ruined by someone who didn't read the product page before buying and posts a grump, but anyhow..

I see the best gags have already gone, so I'll only add that it looks like an old school Kontakt effort incoming:


It doesn't look like the eDNA Orbis interface.


----------



## davidson (Jan 9, 2020)

I would have guessed this was a Hildur Guðnadóttir toolkit type colab, but with it being under the albion umbrella, probably not?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 9, 2020)

Also, it seems appropriate to change my avatar pic to a Skyrim character in honour of incoming Albion VI: Skyrim. I'm sure there are some like minded idiots who will do the same..


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 9, 2020)

Apologies!


----------



## KallumS (Jan 9, 2020)

Loving the video game references - this forum is showing it's cool side!


----------



## Mornats (Jan 9, 2020)

In Total War: Warhammer 2, if you mouse over the isle of Albion it shows the landscape as being "tundra". Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 9, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> so I'll only add that it looks like an old school Kontakt effort incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like the eDNA Orbis interface.




it is Kontakt, great : )


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 9, 2020)

Via SA twitter account...(click to enlarge)











Enlarged violin score:


----------



## styledelk (Jan 9, 2020)

"Low Strings
Long Octaves"
?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 9, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Via SA twitter account...(click to enlarge)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is air, right? Had visions of Paul conducting frozen violinists at the top of a mountain. “One last take before we catch hypothermia!”

A little disappointed, tbh.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 9, 2020)

"Many violists died to bring you this library. $5 from every sale will go to their memorial fund."


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 9, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Via SA twitter account...(click to enlarge)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saxy!


----------



## styledelk (Jan 9, 2020)

What does a cello and bass sound like when used as a toboggan down the mountain?


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 9, 2020)

styledelk said:


> "Many violists died to bring you this library. $5 from every sale will go to their memorial fund."


So it's next chapter because these instruments were not just deepsampled, they were sixfeetdeepsampled?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 9, 2020)

Small string sections. This is good.


----------



## ism (Jan 9, 2020)

saxophones, just don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 9, 2020)

“In a first for sample libraries, we’ve explored the sound of a frozen violin as ice begins to form across the strings.”

“We’ve sampled the fastest tremolos ever heard, as can only be performed by violinists involuntarily convulsing in sub zero conditions.”


----------



## ism (Jan 9, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> “In a first for sample libraries, we’ve explored the sound of a frozen violin as ice begins to form across the strings.”




There's an Anna Thorvaldisdottir track called "hrim", which is Icelandic for (if I recall precisely) "the sound that water makes when it freezes into ice". Because of *course* Icelandic has a word for that.

So I would presume there well be an Icelandic or Norwegian world for "sound of a frozen violin as ice begins to form across the strings". 

Which is as good a guess as any what this might be named. 

(Except for the saxophones, I just don't get the saxophones).


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 9, 2020)

ism said:


> saxophones, just don't know what to make of that.


---and Flugelhorn. Spitfire Chuck Mangione Artist Series? Feels so good!


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 9, 2020)

No _Arctic_ulation has been spared.


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 9, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> “We’ve sampled the fastest tremolos ever heard, as can only be performed by violinists involuntarily convulsing in sub zero conditions.”



that's very black metal and appropriate*

* Albion 6 (from 666, from Norway)


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 9, 2020)

Here’s a more complete close-up of the violin score in the photo:





Hard to make out any definite details, but looks like trills on the right hand page, there are 2 dynamic markings on the left but I can’t really make them out - possibly ppp or might be fff. Long notes here. Some ostinatos in the low strings.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 9, 2020)

It's actually the score to Never Gonna Give You Up.


----------



## ism (Jan 9, 2020)

Seriously, if say, Albion V, had come with saxophones, what would anyone have done with them.

Not being anti-saxophone here, I’m just completely without reference points.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 9, 2020)

styledelk said:


> What does a cello and bass sound like when used as a toboggan down the mountain?



About the same, actually.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 9, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> About the same, actually.


You don’t think there’d be a bit more vibrato? 🤔


----------



## ptram (Jan 9, 2020)

Do you think they got a chance to sample an ice cello?

Paolo


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 9, 2020)

ism said:


> Seriously, if say, Albion V, had come with saxophones, what would anyone have done with the,
> 
> Not being anti-saxophone here, I’m just completely without reference points.


Reminds me of the perplexing recorders and sackbuts of the old Albion II.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 9, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Here’s a more complete close-up of the violin score in the photo:


Point of order: it's the viola part. Alto clef. Carry on.


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 9, 2020)

ism said:


> Not being anti-saxophone here



yes, you are! leave denial, join the club

I'd take "sine waves through blackhole" over "saxophones on lyndhurst" any day


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 9, 2020)

ism said:


> Seriously, if say, Albion V, had come with saxophones, what would anyone have done with them.
> 
> Not being anti-saxophone here, I’m just completely without reference points.


Here let ME be anti saxophone. I played it for 7+ years and I hate it. Besides it's impossible to sample a sax...


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 9, 2020)

Sears Poncho said:


> Point of order: it's the viola part. Alto clef. Carry on.


----------



## barteredbride (Jan 10, 2020)

ism said:


> Seriously, if say, Albion V, had come with saxophones, what would anyone have done with them.
> 
> Not being anti-saxophone here, I’m just completely without reference points.



This guy would know what to do with them...


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 10, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> it is Kontakt, great : )


Kontaaaaaaaaaaaaakt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ism (Jan 10, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> This guy would know what to do with them...



Not very Arvo Part now, is it?


----------



## VVEremita (Jan 10, 2020)

ism said:


> Seriously, if say, Albion V, had come with saxophones, what would anyone have done with them.
> 
> Not being anti-saxophone here, I’m just completely without reference points.




Woodwind Evos includes an ensemble featuring a baritone sax. I haven't used it enough to understand the sonic quality it might add.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 10, 2020)

Quiet saxophones are a great compliment to that Tundra sound. Could totally consider little swells or pre-recorded chords at low volumes, like the horn chords from BHCT.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 10, 2020)

I think my conception of how it'd be used is mostly here in this post rock piece from Do Make Say Think:


They come in very early here.

[sidenote, I started my musical life on alto saxophone]


----------



## ptram (Jan 10, 2020)

Unfortunately, the sax has changed its original sound to a brighter and harsher one. It can be mellow, and when it is, it is sweet as a human voice singing.

Paolo


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 10, 2020)

ism said:


> Seriously, if say, Albion V, had come with saxophones, what would anyone have done with them.
> 
> Not being anti-saxophone here, I’m just completely without reference points.


I think it completely depends on the context. They would seem out of place on Tundra, but I actually welcome the addition of new instruments, I’ve got boatloads of Strings, brass and woods, and they’re done to death in almost every single spitfire product I own (symphonic, chamber, HZS, evos, Bernard Hermann, British drama, Albion 1-5, MASSE, orchestral swarm, the list goes on and on) but I only have four libraries that include saxophones in any way. I actually feel the opposite as you in some ways: if regular old strings are included in this new Albion, WTF am I gonna do with them lol. Boring and done to death. I welcome more experimental type sounds, and I love the sax (played alto for years). Maybe a noir toolkit? The jazzier side of Hermann, something like that. In fact the combo patch with strings and alto sax is one of the best patches from Strezov Afflatus. More of this, something NEW! Bring it on!


----------



## redlester (Jan 10, 2020)

When do we expect the reveal on what this actually is? Mind you am in no hurry, happy for it to be strung out until after next pay day!


----------



## ptram (Jan 10, 2020)

So, a Jan Garbarek Composer Toolkit (JGCT)? With sax ensembles keeping eternally long soft notes, over a pedal of choirs humming pppppp?

Paolo


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 10, 2020)

redlester said:


> When do we expect the reveal on what this actually is? Mind you am in no hurry, happy for it to be strung out until after next pay day!


Might be able to guess from previous releases maybe?

All dates are approx., gleaned from official posts on VI (apologies if some are a bit off):

Albion
Announced: June 1st 2011
Released: July 29th 2011

Albion II Loegria
Announced (or marketing started): May 18th 2012
Released: August 30th 2012

Albion III Iceni
Announced: November 15th 2012
Released: December 17th 2012

Albion IV Uist
Announced: November 27th 2014
Released: December 19th 2014

Albion V Tundra
Announced: October 12th 2016
Released: October 20th 2016

(Albion ONE Announced/Relased?)

Albion VI?


----------



## davidson (Jan 10, 2020)

So the rumours about the Gerry Rafferty composer toolkit were true.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 10, 2020)

Didn't they re-record the original Spitfire felt piano at Air last year for an unannounced project?
An intimate, smaller scale version of Albion ONE would be most welcome. Softer, more esoteric textural stuff for smaller pictures. I wonder what such a thing would be called....


----------



## 2chris (Jan 10, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Didn't they re-record the original Spitfire felt piano at Air last year for an unannounced project?
> An intimate, smaller scale version of Albion ONE would be most welcome. Softer, more esoteric textural stuff for smaller pictures. I wonder what such a thing would be called....


Yes, I want this too! In a perfect world this would be the OT "Inspire 2" of the Albion world. Give me that kind of library with feeling done the spitfire way, and I will buy it. 

Could you imagine a whole library where the new felt piano is an extension of the entire aesthetic of how the whole range of instruments are thought out to blend together in smaller section sizes? Add in a focus on legatos being more like their total control patches? Yes please.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 10, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Didn't they re-record the original Spitfire felt piano at Air last year for an unannounced project?
> An intimate, smaller scale version of Albion ONE would be most welcome. Softer, more esoteric textural stuff for smaller pictures. I wonder what such a thing would be called....



If you consider they they retired Albion II and have named this new one Albion VI then maybe that's right. A completely new softer library that has made Albion II redundant.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 10, 2020)

2chris said:


> Yes, I want this too! In a perfect world this would be the OT "Inspire 2" of the Albion world. Give me that kind of library with feeling done the spitfire way, and I will buy it.
> 
> Could you imagine a whole library where the new felt piano is an extension of the entire aesthetic of how the whole range of instruments are thought out to blend together in smaller section sizes? Add in a focus on legatos being more like their total control patches? Yes please.


It would be great and I think an even better "first time out" package than A1. Smaller scale films and projects skew towards more intimate sounds. A small string section with some choice legatos, the piano, soft brass and woods (with some swarms thrown in) and some eDNA textural stuff would be a great toolkit for scoring.


----------



## AbundantChoice (Jan 10, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Quiet saxophones are a great compliment to that Tundra sound. Could totally consider little swells or pre-recorded chords at low volumes, like the horn chords from BHCT.



Ooh, I have *no* idea how you'd actually translate it into something programmable / playable, but given the cold / wind of that trailer, imagine something like Albion VI: We Put Colin Stetson in a Box For You:


----------



## styledelk (Jan 10, 2020)

AbundantChoice said:


> Ooh, I have *no* idea how you'd actually translate it into something programmable / playable, but given the cold / wind of that trailer, imagine something like Albion VI: We Put Colin Stetson in a Box For You:



Love his stuff. His Hereditary score was bliss.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 10, 2020)

Mornats said:


> If you consider they they retired Albion II and have named this new one Albion VI then maybe that's right. A completely new softer library that has made Albion II redundant.


Has it actually been identified as "VI" yet? I've lost track.
I'll clumsily play my hand now and say Albion TWO. 

(Edit: Saying that, "TWO" looks awful branded in that way..)


----------



## Mornats (Jan 10, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Has it actually been identified as "VI" yet? I've lost track.
> I'll clumsily play my hand now and say Albion TWO.
> 
> (Edit: Saying that, "TWO" looks awful branded in that way..)



I was really sure it was branded as VI but then I looked and couldn't see a solid reference to it. Maybe there was something in the video or maybe I just picked it up from others' comments. So now I'm not sure!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 10, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I was really sure it was branded as VI but then I looked and couldn't see a solid reference to it. Maybe there was something in the video or maybe I just picked it up from others' comments. So now I'm not sure!


I assumed it was a new Albion, that's why I named the thread VI


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 10, 2020)

Whatever it is I hope it incorporates the waves and feathering techniques introduced in Olafur Arnalds Chamber evolutions, but with other instrument combinations, as well as the chords and studio orchestra sounds in the style that BHCT had (but smaller and different orchestrations). Seems like that could be a natural evolution of expanding on those ideas in a larger Albion toolkit.


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jan 10, 2020)

So it's violas, saxes and flugels? 

"Albion VI: The Unloved Instruments"


----------



## idematoa (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## josephspirits (Jan 10, 2020)

New posts on Christian's twitter:


----------



## davidson (Jan 10, 2020)

Wait, so I was right and its a Hildur Guðnadóttir colab?! Certainly looks like it could be.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> Wait, so I was right and its a Hildur Guðnadóttir colab?! Certainly looks like it could be.


It's Homay


----------



## Technostica (Jan 10, 2020)

ptram said:


> So, a Jan Garbarek Composer Toolkit (JGCT)? With sax ensembles keeping eternally long soft notes, over a pedal of choirs humming pppppp? Paolo


That would be great with an added bit of 'Fine and Mellow':


----------



## ptram (Jan 10, 2020)

Technostica said:


> That would be great with an added bit of 'Fine and Mellow':


Hey, this goes way over pianissimo!

Paolo


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 10, 2020)

Albion VI: Sigur Ros Evolutions

For when you need the ethereal sounds of a clinically depressed panda wailing in your filmscore


----------



## CT (Jan 10, 2020)

This is almost definitely going to appeal to me aesthetically. Question is, will that appeal be enough to win me over despite it being an ensemble library, the way that Tundra won me over?

Also, since there's already a walkthrough, my guess is this could be out as soon as this coming Thursday.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jan 10, 2020)

josephspirits said:


> Whatever it is I hope it incorporates the waves and feathering techniques introduced in Olafur Arnalds Chamber evolutions, but with other instrument combinations, as well as the chords and studio orchestra sounds in the style that BHCT had (but smaller and different orchestrations).


Exactly this. Then add ‚swarmed‘ articulations as well as evos for the sections and eco grids that access across different sections and also access the bread and butter artics. 
I think that’s the logical step - the concepts are all there laying around.


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 10, 2020)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Exactly this. Then add ‚swarmed‘ articulations as well as evos for the sections and eco grids that access across different sections and also access the bread and butter artics.
> I think that’s the logical step - the concepts are all there laying around.



Right? I would love if this featured evo grids more as a way to mix sections as well as articulations. A little sax n brass, a little horns, a little woodwinds, a little strings, a little synth all swirling together.


I also have to wonder if the Aperture strings concept of very small to very grand was perhaps a precursor to the scaling size of this Albion.


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 10, 2020)

miket said:


> This is almost definitely going to appeal to me aesthetically. Question is, will that appeal be enough to win me over despite it being an ensemble library, the way that Tundra won me over?
> 
> Also, since there's already a walkthrough, my guess is this could be out as soon as this coming Thursday.



They are quite fast at editing their walkthroughs, but based on other recent releases I'm guessing they will tease it out with an announcement and a pre-order, then slowly drop videos. Even if I am not getting a library right away I really love getting to dive into the new walkthroughs, the excitement is definitely contagious.


----------



## mdjohnson (Jan 10, 2020)

miket said:


> This is almost definitely going to appeal to me aesthetically. Question is, will that appeal be enough to win me over despite it being an ensemble library, the way that Tundra won me over?
> 
> Also, since there's already a walkthrough, my guess is this could be out as soon as this coming Thursday.


Well, I hope it's not quite that soon. I'm very intrigued, but having just spent too much on Black Friday/Christmas sales, I want to save up a bit. If it's soon, I will surely be saying, "Man, that's a pretty enticing introductory price..."


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 10, 2020)

mdjohnson said:


> Well, I hope it's not quite that soon. I'm very intrigued, but having just spent too much on Black Friday/Christmas sales, I want to save up a bit. If it's soon, I will surely be saying, "Man, that's a pretty enticing introductory price..."



I feel you. I know I’m going to be enticed, but it will probably have to wait, maybe until next black Friday.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 10, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> So is Paul Thomson.



Well, I just found my new ringtone.


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Jan 10, 2020)

whatever it turns out to be I can't buy it anytime soon. Spitfire emptied my wallet with their xmas wishlist 🙃


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 10, 2020)

You had me at “Albion”


----------



## a113jackson (Jan 10, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> So is Paul Thomson.




I'm glad someone made this; I was considering doing it myself!


----------



## Royosho (Jan 11, 2020)

Albion LABS confirmed


----------



## idematoa (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Will Wilson (Jan 12, 2020)

Announcement on the 16th according to socials.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 12, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> Announcement on the 16th according to socials.


Announcement of the announcement, or the actual announcement?


----------



## Will Wilson (Jan 12, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Announcement of the announcement, or the actual announcement?



Just says announcing 16th January.
So this serves as the low key announcement that there will be an announcement.

guessing there will be a hype period post announcement before it becomes available and obligatory introductory pricing we will app happily pay.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 12, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> Just says announcing 16th January.
> So this serves as the low key announcement that there will be an announcement.
> 
> guessing there will be a hype period post announcement before it becomes available and obligatory introductory pricing we will app happily pay.



*It is a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.*


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 12, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> *It is a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.*


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 12, 2020)

iirc... they always do new releases on Thursdays.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 12, 2020)

idematoa said:


>




I like the part about 7 minutes in where they do a mini-review of various mobile controller gear.


----------



## davidson (Jan 12, 2020)

Snagged this from @christianhenson's latest vid (sorry!). Are these the library panel images for the new Albion? Is so, does that mean there's going to be two parts? I love a good bit of speculation.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 12, 2020)

davidson said:


> Snagged this from @christianhenson's latest vid (sorry!). Are these the library panel images for the new Albion? Is so, does that mean there's going to be two parts? I love a good bit of speculation.


Looks like the edna interface to me?
Edit: ah, I see what you mean. Betas?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 12, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Looks like the edna interface to me?


I think he’s referencing the left hand side of the interface where the library browser is. I downloaded the 4K version and studied it a bit. The thought crossed my mind too as it looks like there are 2 dark blue libraries listed. Could be two Albions incoming.

Maybe Albion TWO and SIX or VI?


----------



## Spectator (Jan 12, 2020)

we all need more flautando with 79 mic positions


----------



## ism (Jan 12, 2020)

Spectator said:


> we all need more flautando with 79 mic positions



Happy to hear that. I though it was just me.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 12, 2020)

For the plethora of flautando patches they’ve provided over the years they’ve never actually given us a usable flautando legato...

Maybe this one will have it...


----------



## rotho (Jan 12, 2020)

I think I spot Daniel Pioro in the session pics. He's a great player.


----------



## gussunkri (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe one is a beta version and the other is the finished version.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 12, 2020)

Or their new Pro/non-Pro mic scheme that they seem so keen on.


----------



## thereus (Jan 12, 2020)

Surprised to see nobody whinging about the glitches in it yet.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 12, 2020)

Albion Homay ?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 12, 2020)

Divisi?


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 12, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Divisi?



Or simply small sections.


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 13, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Divisi?


Albion diVIsi


----------



## Floris (Jan 13, 2020)

davidson said:


> Snagged this from @christianhenson's latest vid (sorry!). Are these the library panel images for the new Albion? Is so, does that mean there's going to be two parts? I love a good bit of speculation.



The second one looks like Aperture Strings to me. I think it’s unlikely for an Albion to come with a Pro.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 13, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Announcement of the announcement, or the actual announcement?


Definitely an announcement of the announcement's announcement for the upcoming Albion announcement. I just hope they make a pre-announcement for all those announcements! 

Gotta get that hype train a-rollin'!


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 13, 2020)

Floris said:


> The second one looks like Aperture Strings to me. I think it’s unlikely for an Albion to come with a Pro.


Famous last words


----------



## ptram (Jan 13, 2020)

Small strings ensemble, odd winds. Doesn't this sound like Albion TWO? Maybe, code-named Prydain. North of the North.

Paolo


----------



## Floris (Jan 14, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Famous last words



Hah, true! After the limited-time-special Aperture Strings I should be a bit more wary with my predictions.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 14, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Definitely an announcement of the announcement's announcement for the upcoming Albion announcement. I just hope they make a pre-announcement for all those announcements!
> 
> Gotta get that hype train a-rollin'!


I know this is a trivial first-world problem, but if I could somehow stay subscribed to Spitfire's announcements, but unsubscribe from their announcements that announcements are forthcoming, I would immediately and appreciatively do so.


----------



## gussunkri (Jan 14, 2020)

Quasar said:


> I know this is a trivial first-world problem, but if I could somehow stay subscribed to Spitfire's announcements, but unsubscribe from their announcements that announcements are forthcoming, I would immediately and appreciatively do so.


As much as I like Spitfire, yes, there’s something to that idea.


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m hoping for introductory discounts on the announcement of their announcements, then when the penultimate announcement comes along, a free offer of the product they just previously announced at a discounted price. Which is now free. Sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 14, 2020)

One more day!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 14, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> That is one tempting mountain.


*sandor clegane has left the chat*


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 15, 2020)

Quite a bit info here. Sul tasto e flautandos (expected!) Interested in the interface. Easy Mix, then it's like you can see the number of players, and I assume you can change it. something along the lines of aperture?


----------



## redlester (Jan 15, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> Quite a bit info here. Sul tasto e flautandos (expected!) Interested in the interface. Easy Mix, then it's like you can see the number of players, and I assume you can change it. something along the lines of aperture?



That's the same interface as all the other Albions and major Kontakt libraries. It controls the 'percieved distance from the band' according to the manuals.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 15, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> Quite a bit info here. Sul tasto e flautandos (expected!) Interested in the interface. Easy Mix, then it's like you can see the number of players, and I assume you can change it. something along the lines of aperture?


That part of the GUI is standard between most Spitfire libraries. Easy Mix is a slider that adjusts the mix between close, tree, and ambient mics.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 15, 2020)

redlester said:


> That's the same interface as all the other Albions and major Kontakt libraries. It controls the 'percieved distance from the band' according to the manuals.





Sarah Mancuso said:


> That part of the GUI is standard between most Spitfire libraries. Easy Mix is a slider that adjusts the mix between close, tree, and ambient mics.



Good to know thanks! Having my fair share of Spitfire libraries I feel embarrassed now as I didn't remember.


----------



## Patrick.K (Jan 15, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> So is Paul Thomson.




Very exited to take your money !...


----------



## Scamper (Jan 15, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


>



Interesting. There seems to be Strings A and B. Could this be a different setup compared to the typical Strings High and Low separation?
Also, if there's an articulation for the Slides, that's new too, isn't it?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 15, 2020)

Orch Pre Roll? 🤔☺️


----------



## matt j (Jan 15, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Interesting. There seems to be Strings A and B. Could this be a different setup compared to the typical Strings High and Low separation?
> Also, if there's an articulation for the Slides, that's new too, isn't it?



Albion II had Strings High and Low, but also 1/2 size variants of each, so that could be what Strings A and B are here.

It also included Sackbuts, which like Trombones, have "slides"... seems like a clever hint.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Orch Pre Roll? 🤔☺


That’s just a tasty pastry snack he has before composing. 😋


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 15, 2020)

I am just being silly now... 😋


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


>


If you zoom in on the still of Christian from the trailer and look at the video title it looks like it says “Albion Two”.


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m just curious to know what will differentiate this from their current ‘scandi’ style offerings.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 15, 2020)

Dandezebra said:


> I am just being silly now... 😋


I'd definitely buy that!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 15, 2020)

Frank1985 said:


> I’m just curious to know what will differentiate this from their current ‘scandi’ style offerings.


Saxophones!


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 15, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Saxophones!


Sounds like they may be targeting the Icelandic porn market


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 15, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Saxophones!



Oh yea, here.. we... GO!


----------



## tokatila (Jan 16, 2020)

I think it's the first time I was disappointed with Albion release, I have them all so far.

Can someone explain to me what is the "next decade thing" behind this, I dozed off after 30 secs of Homay's demo. Sounded to me like some scandi-detective show background textures.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks like there's now info on the SF page. Neo?.... hmm...









Spitfire Audio — Albion Neo


Albion NEO is a chamber-sized orchestral sample library with an intimate string section, adding incredible definition and expression to all your scores.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Patrick.K (Jan 16, 2020)

After the buzz for BBCSO the buying fever is back, and now Albion is back ... It starts again, they take the same and they start again! It is like in Vegas, as long as they win, they continue to to play, and to occupy the field ...
And for a while, the forest burns in Australia, and the business continues  
Desire for novelty, and the hope of producing better scores.
Perhaps it would be better to use the libraries already purchased, learn to use them well, and finally compose music.
It would be good not to "get excited" with each new product announcement. I have heard great scores composed with old orchestral library.
Let our credit cards cool, and be talented and creative.
I think there is a lot to do with what we already have on our hard drives. 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Consona (Jan 16, 2020)

Got this feeling lately like Spitfire are releasing the same library over and over again.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 16, 2020)

Not hearing anything new in this unfortunately. Could get quite similar results with SCS & Omnisphere I think.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 16, 2020)

What an odd name choice. Neo would signify something new or revived, and while this looks and sounds nice in the walkthroughs, it's mostly more of the same stuff we have. 

I like the smaller sections, so I'm happy for that, but the textures were the part of the walkthroughs that sounded the most interesting to me. If you have omnisphere and Albion ONE/SCS/SSS - you're probably covered. I'm a big fan of Christian, but calling this a gift to media composers got a legit laugh out of me.

Where is the new felt piano? If we got some strings, woodwinds, brass, and nice drones WITH that new piano we've been promised I'd be temped to pre-order still. For now, it's off to use what I already have.


----------



## bfreepro (Jan 16, 2020)

tokatila said:


> I think it's the first time I was disappointed with Albion release, I have them all so far.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what is the "next decade thing" behind this, I dozed off after 30 secs of Homay's demo. Sounded to me like some scandi-detective show background textures.


Simple: marketing hype for a tailored collection that most of us already have covered.


----------



## ism (Jan 16, 2020)

2chris said:


> Neo would signify something new or revived, and while this looks and sounds nice in the walkthroughs, it's mostly more of the same stuff we have.




I go on about this over on the other thread




__





INTRODUCING Albion NEO. The next chapter in our bestselling Albion series.


No clue where Christian filmed that gorgeous trailer... Northern Norway I think - somewhere in or near Mefjorvær. There’s a video all about it on Christian’s YT channel:




vi-control.net


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a feeling that we're at a point where Spitfire might be starting to cannibalize their own business. Sure there are some interesting bits here, but overall there's starting to be less and less differentiation between their various products. So if you own Tundra, is there really anything major that differentiates this release, other than being smaller sections? Many (most?) Tundra owners will probably pass. And new buyers will choose one or the other. But Spitfire spent time and resources on both.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2020)

2chris said:


> What an odd name choice. Neo would signify something new or revived, and while this looks and sounds nice in the walkthroughs, it's mostly more of the same stuff we have.
> 
> I like the smaller sections, so I'm happy for that, but the textures were the part of the walkthroughs that sounded the most interesting to me. If you have omnisphere and Albion ONE/SCS/SSS - you're probably covered. I'm a big fan of Christian, but calling this a gift to media composers got a legit laugh out of me.
> 
> Where is the new felt piano? If we got some strings, woodwinds, brass, and nice drones WITH that new piano we've been promised I'd be temped to pre-order still. For now, it's off to use what I already have.


Right? Maybe it's just my association of the word "Neo" (Some sort of artificial colorful retro 80s style neon lights come to mind first).

Haven't yet gone deep on what the library contains. At first glance, I think it sounds beautiful, but it's not what I need right now


----------



## ummon (Jan 16, 2020)

NEO trailer is visually pleasing and superficially attractive GAS candy


----------



## ism (Jan 16, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I have a feeling that we're at a point where Spitfire might be starting to cannibalize their own business. Sure there are some interesting bits here, but overall there's starting to be less and less differentiation between their various products. So if you own Tundra, is there really anything major that differentiates this release, other than being smaller sections? Many (most?) Tundra owners will probably pass. And new buyers will choose one or the other. But Spitfire spent time and resources on both.



I feels like a wholly new, wholly exiting and urgently needed expansion to the musical space that libraries like Tundra and OACE have only opened up to someone like myself in the last few years.

I go on about this a bit on the other thread (linked above). But a very simple case in point - the col leg trato. This is a gorgeous articulation, and I've been finding ways it can have an amazing effect if used sparingly in a composition.

But the col leg trato (which I love) in Tundra is a *completely* different animal in it's emotion impact that the one in Albion Neo.

I know this because the Albion Neo articulation is much more like the one in Time Macro. And I've even uses the col leg trattos from both Tundra and TM in the same composition, to great effect. Completely different in their emotional effect.

This isn't an especially deep example, but it does demonstrate just how significant the difference is.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 16, 2020)

I think it's extremely boring.

More flautando, sul tasto, harmonics. Yay. It's not even an orchestral library. It's an orchestral soup library. Perfect for all your meandering, aimlessly "evolving", pad-like long note needs. If I continue talking about it, I might get thrombosis.


----------



## Thysmusic.com (Jan 16, 2020)

Also please remember that not everybody has every library already.

Right now NEO is cheaper than Tundra as well..


----------



## ism (Jan 16, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think it's extremely boring.
> 
> More flautando, sul tasto, harmonics. Yay. It's not even an orchestral library. It's an orchestral soup library. Perfect for all your meandering, aimlessly "evolving", pad-like long note needs. If I continue talking about it, I might get thrombosis.



I really feel you're missing something.

That said, I also feel that the demos are mostly firmly in ambient / hybrid/ underscore territory. And gorgeous as they are, its the properly orchestral space that this library will open up - when combined with OACE, SCS, Tundra etc that genuinely excites me.

Similarly with Tundra, what was exciting was not the ambient and synth stuff, it was that it was firmly grounded in the orchestral - specifically the Part demos - that really let me see it potential.


----------



## davidson (Jan 16, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think it's extremely boring.
> 
> More flautando, sul tasto, harmonics. Yay. It's not even an orchestral library. It's an orchestral soup library. Perfect for all your meandering, aimlessly "evolving", pad-like long note needs. If I continue talking about it, I might get thrombosis.



Ambient droning chords is the new epic.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 16, 2020)

Seems like a mini chamber orch. Bernard Hermann toolkit for the 21st century, but with far less material. Strings sound good and might make a good addition to LCO strings. No individual sections though. Based on the walkthrough, overall string sound seems better than Studio Strings. 

I don't really need/want the EDNA stuff. For those who do it might be a nice lil library. For those that don't, hard to say. Seems kinda light on the "orchestral" instruments.


----------



## Spectator (Jan 16, 2020)

Alan Partridge is back for another "Albion Rambles".


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 16, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I have a feeling that we're at a point where Spitfire might be starting to cannibalize their own business. Sure there are some interesting bits here, but overall there's starting to be less and less differentiation between their various products. So if you own Tundra, is there really anything major that differentiates this release, other than being smaller sections? Many (most?) Tundra owners will probably pass. And new buyers will choose one or the other. But Spitfire spent time and resources on both.



I'm worried about the sustainability of the sample industry as well. Maybe if there's a constant influx of new music hobbyists that need shiny new toys and don't want to buy 10 year old stuff it can work? But for the professionals imho there isn't nearly enough innovation to justify the pace at which many are cranking out new libraries. Not just spitfire specifically.


----------



## Spectator (Jan 16, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I have a feeling that we're at a point where Spitfire might be starting to cannibalize their own business. Sure there are some interesting bits here, but overall there's starting to be less and less differentiation between their various products. So if you own Tundra, is there really anything major that differentiates this release, other than being smaller sections? Many (most?) Tundra owners will probably pass. And new buyers will choose one or the other. But Spitfire spent time and resources on both.



Totally agree, it's their same template with slight changes.....with 110% more PR.
They'll get enough sales to justify it as a business but they really need to start doing something fresh.

And I really wish they would stop saying community, we all know its business talk for "customers".


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 16, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> So if you own Tundra, is there really anything major that differentiatTundra owners will probably pass.



Happy Tundra owner here, but will definitely be passing on Neo.

As i mentioned in the other thread, it's beginning to feel a lot like painting something, but only using different shades of the exact same color. If you really like that one color, then knock yourself out, but...

I'd rather put my money toward a library that truly offers something unique and refreshing, which is getting harder and harder to do.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 16, 2020)

As someone who writes a lot of New Age and Ambient music, I find NEO very tempting.


----------



## Consona (Jan 16, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm worried about the sustainability of the sample industry as well. Maybe if there's a constant influx of new music hobbyists that need shiny new toys and don't want to buy 10 year old stuff it can work? But for the professionals imho there isn't nearly enough innovation to justify the pace at which many are cranking out new libraries. Not just spitfire specifically.


I think things like Infinite Brass are the future.


----------



## davidson (Jan 16, 2020)

Consona said:


> I think things like Infinite Brass are the future.



I like the idea of a single performance patch, but if I want to use 3 horns, do I need to create a multi (with horns 1, 2, and 3), and make any edits to each instance separately?


----------



## Fleer (Jan 16, 2020)

Still, interesting that it’s a Kontakt (Player) lib.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 16, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Still, interesting that it’s a Kontakt (Player) lib.



I thought SF were moving away using their own in house player ?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## VinRice (Jan 16, 2020)

OMG the world is ending. How can the universe sustain any more sample libraries?! Let the hand-wringing commence.

Sounds nice, good compliment to Tundra. Very useful for media work. End of story. Don't like it? Don't buy it.

I do find it tremendous fun how the marketing nonsense now has to disappear up its own arse to promote the exquisite fantasticness of scraping strings with the wrong side of the bow until you can't really hear anything. Hilarious. Whatevs. I actually have a thing where this library may work perfectly so I will probably buy. Need (desire) + money (credit) = purchase. That's how it works init?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 16, 2020)

The trailer made me want to throw up in my mouth. Good lord.


----------



## Heledir (Jan 16, 2020)

I love how NEO sounds. It's pretty much exactly what I expected it to be, and hoped it was. Probably precisely because TUNDRA is my favourite Spitfire library. It makes for a perfect companion. 

TUNDRA got it sense of smallness because the large ensemble played very quietely. Whereas NEO gets it's smallness from it being a small - slightly odd - ensemble alone. NEO isn't an 'edge of silence' library like TUNDRA is, at all. Yet it goes together with TUNDRA very, very well because there's a shared artistic intent behind it.

If that intent is something you like, you'll probably like NEO. 
If it isn't? Cool. Don't get it. Simple isn't it? You literally have to do nothing.


There tends to be something about the parlance here on VI-C that makes it sounds as if everyone is held at gunpoint and forced to buy everything that's released - but under excessive and exhaustive snarky protesting of course.

God forbid you_ don't_ waste your _own_ time on something you _don't_ like.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 16, 2020)

Heledir said:


> If it isn't? Cool. Don't get it. Simple isn't it? You literally have to do nothing.



I'm still gonna comment on it just because it irks you.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 16, 2020)

Heledir said:


> If that intent is something you like, you'll probably like NEO.
> If it isn't? Cool. Don't get it. Simple isn't it? You literally have to do nothing.
> 
> 
> ...



What you are proposing is that we don't discuss anything, or possibly just only say positive things all the time about everything....

Let people complain/have their say. What a tediously boring "discussion" forum this would be if we didn't.


----------



## Heledir (Jan 16, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> What you are proposing is that we don't discuss anything, or possibly just only say positive things all the time about everything....
> 
> Let people complain/have their say. What a tediously boring "discussion" forum this would be if we didn't.


There's contributing discussion and then there's what things have a tendency to devolve into. It's not "discussion" to see the sewers flooding and deciding to flush your toilet - that doesn't add anything that's not already there.


----------



## J-M (Jan 16, 2020)

Meh, I think I'll do just fine without a new Albion (or any sample library), but congrats to Spitfire nevertheless for another new release! Will spend my money on theory lessons and camera gear instead (I know, there's something really wrong with me).


----------



## VinRice (Jan 16, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Let people complain/have their say. What a tediously boring "discussion" forum this would be if we didn't.



Thoughtless, poorly informed, reactionary negativity is tedious. Constructive, well-informed, objective criticism promotes useful discussion.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 16, 2020)

Now that we're in anagram territory, will the next entry be Albion EON? Full of slowly-evolving pads, and long orchestral runs and crescendi?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 16, 2020)

Heledir said:


> There's contributing discussion and then there's what things have a tendency to devolve into. It's not "discussion" to see the sewers flooding and deciding to flush your toilet - that doesn't add anything that's not already there.





VinRice said:


> Thoughtless, poorly informed, reactionary negativity is tedious. Constructive, well-informed, objective criticism promotes useful discussion.



Who will be judging what is a valid contribution or not then? 

Looks like we need to hire some VI-Control Thought Police.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 16, 2020)

VinRice said:


> Thoughtless, poorly informed, reactionary negativity is tedious. Constructive, well-informed, objective criticism promotes useful discussion.


No it doesn’t!!!


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 16, 2020)

The "you don't like it? don't buy it!" comments are pretty odd. I'm not seeing many people who say they don't "like" it - while I probably won't purchase this since I already have Tundra and SCS, I think it is a lovely sounding library. But I am seeing folks, like me, saying that they don't think this offers anything all that new to their palette. And I think this is useful info for developers. Sure, their sales will be the ultimate indicator of success, but seeing discussion from potential customers as to why they're leaning against a purchase is important as well. And maybe this informs their decisions on where to invest their resources moving forward. 

So if this works for you, great, I hope you make some amazing music with it! But please don't dismiss critical discussion as if it were some whiny nonsense.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 16, 2020)

Just to be clear, Albion NEO doesn't replace any of the previous Albion offerings, as did Albion ONE? I didn't see anything indicating this in the official product announcement (I can't listen to demos at work so have no idea how it sounds yet).


----------



## VinRice (Jan 16, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Who will be judging what is a valid contribution or not then?
> 
> Looks like we need to hire some VI-Control Thought Police.



Me. I'm going to be judging everybody's contribution from now on, awarding points on a number of criteria that will, of course, remain secret. When the Universe finally cools to absolute zero I shall announce the winner who will be awarded the Turkish Oud sample library of their choice.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 16, 2020)

In some ways it is hugely valuable to hear the negative side of a discussion, as long as it’s based on facts and honest opinions. It helps prospective buyers and helps Spitfire gauge the market better for future products and improve existing products and software.

I don’t think this library is for me in the near future, but I’m still enjoying the discussion and enjoyed the videos on their site. I do think they go a bit overboard with their marketing sometimes; to the point that it’s starting to weaken the impact for me. A revolutionary product? And start that off by talking about actual social and political revolutions? Too heavy (man)!


----------



## VinRice (Jan 16, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> So if this works for you, great, I hope you make some amazing music with it! But please don't dismiss critical discussion as if it were some whiny nonsense.



OK


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 16, 2020)

VinRice said:


> Me. I'm going to be judging everybody's contribution from now on, awarding points on a number of criteria that will, of course, remain secret. When the Universe finally cools to absolute zero I shall announce the winner who will be awarded the Turkish Oud sample library of their choice.



OOO but there are so may Oud libraries now. However would one choose!


----------



## VinRice (Jan 16, 2020)

You can never have too many Oud's.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 16, 2020)

While this hasn't got my excitement up to a point I'm pre-ordering, it sounds excellent. Anyone complaining about complaints needs to realize none of us have touched this. It's purely reaction based on the concept of the library, Youtube videos, and marketing. It's all in good fun.

I'm lukewarm on it's premise, but I'll be the first to say it could turn out to be their best library in the end once we can get hands on it. If you make a living doing music, this could be useful.


----------



## stevedeath (Jan 16, 2020)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## ism (Jan 16, 2020)

stevedeath said:


> Selling the emperors new clothes as a business model is pretty risky but they’re doing ok so far 🤷‍♂️


Do you like fff trombones?


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 16, 2020)

quantum7 said:


> As someone who writes a lot of New Age and Ambient music, I find NEO very tempting.



Same. Listening to the first couple demo tracks and I found myself thinking this library would be perfect mixed into some downtempo/chillout music.

Then I played the third demo track and there it is.


----------



## Oxytoxine (Jan 16, 2020)

In my opinion, you have to listen to the demos on the Spitfire site to gather and appreciate what “Neo” really means. The awakening of Neo and his transition / breaking out of the matrix.

Blue pill Neo is oldskool, as many of us are. Embedded in the matrix. Either I play / compose traditional music that adheres to old and proven concepts of orchestration / musical techniques and also strives to give maximal sonic realism of real instruments, in order to achieve maximal realism / truism, or I switch my mindset completely to producing modern music, giving a ** about the old concepts. Or, and here comes Neo into play, I try to fuse these two seemingly fundamentally opposite concepts in a very specific and maybe niche manner. Modern (for many of us simplified, much more repetitive) structural patterns, but with the sonics of a real orchestra.

Neo bridges this gap and marries these two seemingly fundamental different concepts into a new, emergent one. On a different level than simply layering some ambient pads, synths and beats and relegating some orchestral overlays to other libs, or, on the opposite end of the spectrum, spice and enhance a traditional orchestral piece adhering to traditional musical structure, sonic realism and instrumentation, with some synth elements and / or modern and more repetitive build ups of the overall song structure and rhythm.

Give humans of any and time in history some (at the time available) instruments, and a huge junk of the resulting overarching melodic and rhythmic elements / characteristics will be very similar (of course depending on the relative contextual conditions / restraints / moods etc. of the group) on many levels.

Neo tries to cover a novel ecological niche and thereby kind of undergoes a quantum leap.

This will sound either obvious or incomprehensible and foreign to some of you, but for a subset of people / composers it will perfectly resonate and fit exactly their way of thinking and feeling / comprehension of and making music etc. on a deep philosophical paradigm shift level.

Coincidentally, at the moment this fits perfectly with my personal trip. I therefore will take the red pill, as I have also done in other areas of my life, but I can also completely empathize with the blue pill guys.

So, I may be rather drunk, but in my momentary glitch of the matrix am rather convinced that there is deep wisdom in the question: does taking the red pill imply that red-pilled Neo recognizes that a) buying Neo is blue pill and completely unnecessary or b) one really has to buy Neo to become Neo?


----------



## frontline (Jan 16, 2020)

For what it's worth: we've seen ONE. Now NEO. This obviously means they're set to begin work on EON...maybe long, evolving pad-like sounds?


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 16, 2020)

frontline said:


> For what it's worth: we've seen ONE. Now NEO. This obviously means they're set to begin work on EON...maybe long, evolving pad-like sounds?


EON is a electric power company in germany. They would sue SA to the ground


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 16, 2020)

I guess "The Next Chapter" is quite appropriate, since it's basically the sequel to Tundra, eh?

That's actually the one beef i take with NEO. Every single Albion (up until this point) has been something completely different from one Albion to the next. 

But this is basically Tundra 2, which makes me think Spitfire just wanted to play it safe considering how successful Tundra was.

Unfortunately, this doesn't get me excited at all for the next series of Albions.


----------



## cqd (Jan 16, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Just to be clear, Albion NEO doesn't replace any of the previous Albion offerings, as did Albion ONE? I didn't see anything indicating this in the official product announcement (I can't listen to demos at work so have no idea how it sounds yet).



It's Albion TWO..but it's not, because then they'd have to give you a discount..but it is..


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 16, 2020)

ism said:


> I really feel you're missing something.
> 
> That said, I also feel that the demos are mostly firmly in ambient / hybrid/ underscore territory. And gorgeous as they are, its the properly orchestral space that this library will open up - when combined with OACE, SCS, Tundra etc that genuinely excites me.
> 
> Similarly with Tundra, what was exciting was not the ambient and synth stuff, it was that it was firmly grounded in the orchestral - specifically the Part demos - that really let me see it potential.


Uncharacteristically I thought the demos were the least convincing element of the materials released today. It’s not that they were poorly done. They were lovely enough in their way. But that they didn’t show much expressive range. On the other hand they also made clear that this library will be useful for sitting behind a scene marking time in a pleasant contemplative sort of way.


----------



## Lotus Lake (Jan 16, 2020)

Dear Spitfire. If you are listening, I LOVE the sound of this library. It fits right into my sound world as a composer, but the fact that the instruments aren't broken up into groups is what's keeping me from purchasing it. I would honestly pay a couple hundred dollars more for this library if these beautiful ensembles were recorded as separate instruments, or even small groups (like high and low) as they are in other libraries. Orchestral Tools' Time Micro library, for instance, has every instrument of the chamber ensemble recorded separately. That ability to not be locked into a particular combination of instruments every time, especially when it's a unique combination like this, is a huge selling point for me. That being said, I love the Spitfire mission, user experience, creativity, and attention to detail. Please keep making beautiful libraries, but also please consider the versatility that instrument separation gives libraries like this. <3


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## jbuhler (Jan 16, 2020)

cqd said:


> It's Albion TWO..but it's not, because then they'd have to give you a discount..but it is..


I’d say the strings are between Loegria and Tundra. The winds have little to do with Loegria (Loegria had recorders for its winds) and are also proximate to Tundra but may also serve as a soft side to One especially as the flute is scored/mixed rather prominently in the upper winds. I’m least sure of the brass, which I did not especially like in PT’s walkthrough. The sound does recall the horneuph of Loegria (though I’m pretty sure I’ll end up liking the horneuph legato much better—that is a stellar instrument). It has a lot of articulations that are reminiscent of Tundra brass. It’s not clear to me that this brass can serve as the soft side of Albion One the way the strings and woodwinds can.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jan 16, 2020)

I was just watching the EDNA section video and couldn't help but chuckle when Christian "trims" the sound on the left so much (-64db!) that it actually completely disappears. Yet continues to shape the patch as if it were still there, like a true pro. Noice.


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2020)

NEO sounds like it'll be good for media underscore. I can see people getting it for that, for sure. But...

The big thing that worries me... in this media space I still find particular patches from Albion 1 Legacy and Albion 2 working best for this, personally. They just got the tone and the dynamics perfect. Frustratingly, I don't see an attempt yet from Spitfire to recreate or build on this still. Albion V does a bit, and sure with NEO it seems the small sections may do this well enough, similar to Albion 2 -- the brass sounds fairly promising, although I have my reservations like @jbuhler. There's no legato instruments... why? It seems more limited than Albion 2, which is silly.

And they focus a lot now on that scandi texture sound and swells, which I think is the exact *opposite* of what people want at the PPP to MP dynamic. It is too much uncontrolled movement. It will suit some people, but for me it misses the mark. Especially when OT and Spitfire have already done this kind of textural stuff before.

It seems more like Albion V Part 2 than a new Albion 2. 

Edit: A correction. I just finished watching the full walkthrough. There is legato for the brass and strings, not the woods. And I'm not a fan of the brass or the woods.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 16, 2020)

It's worth the 30 minutes to watch the walkthrough, I've watched/listened 2x. There are some really beautiful sounds and textures. The winds and brass really remind me of Copland, not "Fanfare" Copland but more serene. The winds have an "Americana" sound, reminds me of New England Triptych by William Schuman, the sax textures added in do make it rather unusual. The brass have an anti-brass quality. As Paul says, "Harmonium-like", also very unusual.

I don't own any Albions, I have no point of reference as to what happened previously in the series. But this is a very nice sounding library, very warm and organic.

At about 16:40, Paul shows off the strings and about 2 minutes later runs through the mic positions. Have a listen. Then check out the winds which follow. Honestly, this library, err, VST sounds pretty damn sweet.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 16, 2020)

markleake said:


> Albion V does a bit, and sure with NEO it seems the small sections may do this well, similar to Albion 2 -- the brass sounds fairly promising. But there's no legato instruments? It seems more limited than Albion 2, although maybe we haven't seen enough yet?



Here are the legatos as per the website

*LEGATO TECHNIQUES*

Strings A — High Legato
Strings A — Low Legato
Strings B - High Legato
Strings B - Low Legato
Woodwinds - Legato
Brass - Legato
So similar to Loegria in this respect. Neo probably has a more useful set of instruments in general in as much as the recorders and sackbutts never seemed to fit well for me. I love the strings in Loegria, but I think the strings in Neo are excellent as well, and playing Loegria along with Paul on Neo, the Neo strings do seem to fall in the same basic place, though inflected in the direction of Tundra. I believe there are more long patches in Neo than in Loegria and Loegria was divided high/low instead of A/B. I also played Tundra along with Paul and Tundra and Neo seem like they are going to play very well with each other. I still feel there is a gap between One and Tundra/Neo. Loegria didn't even really cover that gap, and I had hoped Neo would better bridge Tundra and One. My impression is that Neo won't really do that. 



markleake said:


> It seems more like Albion V Part 2 than a new Albion 2.



A bit of both, I think, but, yes, more Tundra than Albion 2, and not much at all of the softer face of Albion One.


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 16, 2020)

I think I am excited. I am in need of smaller sections but owning Tundra makes me confused.


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Here are the legatos as per the website
> 
> *LEGATO TECHNIQUES*
> 
> ...


Yes, my bad on the legatos. I hadn't made it all the way through the walkthrough. They've changed how the legato patches are displayed in their GUI, so I thought they weren't there. I didn't see the Woodwind legato in the walkthrough, so I wonder if that is a mistake, or to come later, or I missed it?

You makes some very good observations. It's clear they are trying to replace Loegria here with Neo, while still trying to do what Tundra does, but with small sections.

I think the string patches do come reasonably close to Loegria, but more so in the high strings than the low strings. I much prefer the sound of the bigger band in the low strings in Loegria... the low strings sound very raspy in NEO. Overall, yes, it's kind of like a blend of Trundra and Loegria with their strings approach. The mid to high strings sound excellent, I agree.

The brass don't compared so well to Loegria I think, nor to Albion 1's (Legacy) mid brass. (I'm ignoring the sackutts in Loegria). I know the Loegria brass can sound a bit thick depending on how you play the chords, so you need to be careful. But the NEO brass seems to lack that wonderful _smooth_ warmth you get with the HornEugh brass in Loegria. It sounds more muddy but detailed(?), less smooth anyway. NEO is much more Tundra-ish here. Good if you don't have Tundra, but probably not so generally useful as the Loegria and Albion 1 brass. Those brass patches in Albion 1 and Loegria are such good work horses for many of us.

The woods are very Tundra-ish also. I think they would have done better to use some more regular orchestrations sans the oboe. Something more sweeter sounding than what they've gone for here would be more generally useful. Still, I guess anything's better than the recorders in Loegria.


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2020)

One other thing.

I get frustrated with Spitfire here... why not record the euphoniums and flugelhorns as separate patches? Cut down on all of the superfluous sounding articulations if cost is an issue. But at least record them separately as smaller sections so we get the benefit of more useful patches. Just some longs and shorts even. They would have been beautiful in that hall. What a missed opportunity! 

/rant over


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 16, 2020)

markleake said:


> Yes, my bad on the legatos. I hadn't made it all the way through the walkthrough. They've changed how the legato patches are displayed in their GUI, so I thought they weren't there. I didn't see the Woodwind legato in the walkthrough, so I wonder if that is a mistake, or to come later, or I missed it?
> 
> You makes some very good observations. It's clear they are trying to replace Loegria here with Neo, while still trying to do what Tundra does, but with small sections.
> 
> ...


I agree with this for the most part. I would have inflected the woodwind sound towards the clarinets and away from the flutes (darker and still sweet), maybe allowing the alto flute. I don't mind the addition of the saxes. As is, it does have a nice wind band sound, if that's your cup of tea. For brass, I'd have dropped the trombone and replaced the horns with Wagner tubas—if they could find a pair of players who could play in tune!

Really what I wanted though was just a regular brass section that was solid playing softly and a good mid range legato like the horneuph in Loegria. And I would have preferred a bunch of gentle brass swells like OACE waves to the pulses and various other added articulations. And kill the brass octaves for this. They cause enough headaches in Albion One, and even with the mid brass patch often make getting the brass voicing right harder to accomplish.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 16, 2020)

markleake said:


> One other thing.
> 
> I get frustrated with Spitfire here... why not record the euphoniums and flugelhorns as separate patches? Cut down on all of the superfluous sounding articulations if cost is an issue. But at least record them separately as smaller sections so we get the benefit of more useful patches. Just some longs and shorts even. They would have been beautiful in that hall. What a missed opportunity!
> 
> /rant over


I think individual instruments is not in the concept of Albion. I always took the idea of the series to be that of the blended ensemble. I guess we had the recorders and sackbutts of Loegria and the cellos in Iceni. Is there another example?


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 16, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> I guess "The Next Chapter" is quite appropriate, since it's basically the sequel to Tundra, eh?
> 
> That's actually the one beef i take with NEO. Every single Albion (up until this point) has been something completely different from one Albion to the next.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. It sounds good, but owning Albion Legacy, Albion One and Tundra, I see nothing here that adds to what I have. It just looks like a slightly different version of what they’ve already released.


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I think individual instruments is not in the concept of Albion. I always took the idea of the series to be that of the blended ensemble. I guess we had the recorders and sackbutts of Loegria and the cellos in Iceni. Is there another example?


Yes, I agree, it's maybe not how the Albions work, but they have made exceptions in the past. I'm just lamenting how they missed an opportunity for something that could have been so much more useful than what they recorded.


----------



## markleake (Jan 16, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I agree with this for the most part. I would have inflected the woodwind sound towards the clarinets and away from the flutes (darker and still sweet), maybe allowing the alto flute. I don't mind the addition of the saxes. As is, it does have a nice wind band sound, if that's your cup of tea. For brass, I'd have dropped the trombone and replaced the horns with Wagner tubas—if they could find a pair of players who could play in tune!
> 
> Really what I wanted though was just a regular brass section that was solid playing softly and a good mid range legato like the horneuph in Loegria. And I would have preferred a bunch of gentle brass swells like OACE waves to the pulses and various other added articulations. And kill the brass octaves for this. They cause enough headaches in Albion One, and even with the mid brass patch often make getting the brass voicing right harder to accomplish.


Yes, agree also on the woodwinds. An alto flute would work better than the concert flute. Spitfire's alto flutes they've recorded in the past have been a lot better in tone than the concert flutes. Anyway, whether a darker or sweeter patch, I think they could have done better. I don't *dislike* the woods, just I think a more standard orchestration would have worked better.

And the brass... don't get me started on their octave brass patches!! Why they continue to think they are useful, I don't know. Just because it's a common orchestration doesn't mean it works when they record the brass like that. They always sound horrible, including here in NEO. Your suggestions are good.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 16, 2020)

Sounds lovely. And I don't think I need it. Well, really, I know I don't need it. I don't need any more libraries or FX. I just like spending my disposable income on semi-useful stuff.

Eventually, the GAS may get me and I'll pick it up on a wishlist sale. Maybe. Sigh.


----------



## Go To 11 (Jan 16, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I think individual instruments is not in the concept of Albion. I always took the idea of the series to be that of the blended ensemble. I guess we had the recorders and sackbutts of Loegria and the cellos in Iceni. Is there another example?


Albion Tundra Strings Hi is Violins only, but so many of them you'd be challenged to call it a divisi section.


----------



## redlester (Jan 17, 2020)

cqd said:


> It's Albion TWO..but it's not, because then they'd have to give you a discount..but it is..



They are giving discounts for owners of other Albions, but only during the intro sale. From the FAQ page:


----------



## KallumS (Jan 17, 2020)

It seems like people aren't really reading the FAQs, so here they are:

*Frequently Asked Questions
Albion neo*
*WHY DO I NEED THIS PRODUCT?*
This is an excellent entry point to the world of virtual orchestration. This modern and progressive library offers a wide range of instruments, loops and hybrid sounds, all in one easy to use package. Building on our work in https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-v-tundra/ (Albion Tundra), we have gone further with our recordings, working with some of the world’s best players and engineers to create a unique palette sounds. Albion NEO will work well alongside any other libraries recorded in https://www.spitfireaudio.com/search/?q=air%20studios (AIR Studios).

*WHAT ARE THE SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS PRODUCT?*

Compatible with any DAW of your choice
Kontakt Player 5.6.8 or higher
Mac OS X 10.10 or later, Intel Core 2 Duo
Windows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 10 (latest Service Pack, 32/64-bit) Intel Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon 64 X2

*IS Albion neo INCLUDED IN THE 'albion' COLLECTION?*
Yes, Albion NEO is available as part of our Albion Collection. 

*Is albion neo A REPLACEMENT FOR ALBION LOEGRIA?*
No. Albion NEO is a brand new product that is 100% separate from Albion Loegria. Albion Loegria was retired as it is no longer in line with the standard of our other products. There is no crossgrade available from Albion Loegria.

*DOES THIS PRODUCT CONTAIN CONTENT FROM OTHER EXISTING PRODUCTS?*
No.

*IS THERE A SPECIAL DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IF I OWN OTHER ALBIONS?*
If you own one or more of our Albion range*, we are offering an extra discount until February 6th 2020. Your discount will be automatically calculated when you order Albion NEO, taking into account what you already own.

1 Albion - extra 5% off
2 Albions - extra 10% off
3 Albions - extra 15% off
4 Albions - extra 20% off
5 Albions - extra 25% off
6 Albions - extra 30% off
*This includes owners of discontinued products; Albion Legacy & Albion II Loegria

*What Is The Albion Neo Introductory Price If I Don't Own Any Other Albions?*
Albion NEO is £299/$€349 down from £399/$€449 until February 6th 2020.

*CAN I GET THE SAME SAVING IF I BUY THE ALBIONS COLLECTION?*
Yes! If you purchase the Albion Collection before February 6th 2020 you can save over 45% (off products if sold separately). If you’re logged in, your price will be shown automatically depending on what you already own.

*IS THIS PRODUCT AVAILABLE WITH AN EDUCATIONAL DISCOUNT?*
Yes, this library will be available with an educational discount. Request your educational discount here. The Educational Discount will apply to the full RRP of the library, not the introductory offer, so any codes received during the promotional period will only “top up” the discount to 30%.

*WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN KONTAKT PLAYER AND KONTAKT FULL?*
This library will work with both Kontakt and Kontakt Player, please see this feature comparison between the two.

*ONCE I HAVE DOWNLOADED ALBION NEO, HOW DO I INSTALL IT?*
We have a handy video guide on how to activate your library here.

*CAN I USE THIS LIBRARY ON MORE THAN ONE COMPUTER?*
Yes, our license allows for up to two installations at a time for a single user.

*HOW DO I MOVE THIS LIBRARY TO ANOTHER COMPUTER?*
You can find a handy guide on how to install on your second system here.

*WHEN WILL ALBION NEO BE AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD?*
Albion NEO is available to pre-order from January 16th. The product will be released on Thursday, January 23rd.

*WHEN DOES THE INTRODUCTORY OFFER END?*
The introductory price for this library will be available until February 6th 2020 at 23:59 GMT.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 17, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I think individual instruments is not in the concept of Albion. I always took the idea of the series to be that of the blended ensemble. I guess we had the recorders and sackbutts of Loegria and the cellos in Iceni. Is there another example?


Exactly - Albion is an out of the box full orchestra sound with pre-made mixes and sections, no matter what volume we are talking about.
If this isn't your thing, which I can very well understand, go look somewhere else.
Recording sections / two instruments and once, rather than solos, creates a different sound and somewhat more believable sound. I must admit, I personally believe this to be a rather subtle thing and myself prefer flexibility over that, generally speaking.


----------



## ummon (Jan 17, 2020)

"Albion NEO is a brand new product that is 100% separate from Albion Loegria."

So it has absolutely nothing to do with Loegria. It is a _replacement_ for Loegria.



christianhenson said:


> NEO is our replacement for this incredibly important library, but one that we felt didn’t quite hold up the Spitfire bar we now have.


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 17, 2020)

Love the sax added to the woodwinds. I like the size and instrument choices for the sections in general. I don't have Tundra so maybe that is why it appeals to me more than others. The Segla Textures sound pretty interesting also. I have Albion One & Iceni so it gets me 10% off the intro price and makes it more enticing. Got a few weeks to make my mind up but I'm leaning towards getting this.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 17, 2020)

I personally think as a name Albion TWO would have made way more sense than NEO.


----------



## rotho (Jan 17, 2020)

Having listened through all of the videos, I think there is some very interesting stuff in this library, but I think its quite hidden deep in the walkthroughs. Its very likely to find its way into my workflow.

I think I almost wasn't interested at first because of the initial material presented being so similar to other articulations from libraries I already have ( primarily Spitfire ones )


----------



## robgb (Jan 17, 2020)

Patrick9152 said:


> I think there is a lot to do with what we already have on our hard drives.


Amen.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 17, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> I personally think as a name Albion TWO would have made way more sense than NEO.


I think they want to get away from the numbering scheme as it can lead some consumers to both consciously and unconsciously believe it is a reflection of the library’s quality - hierarchically in relation to the other volumes.

It can also artificially and unflatteringly date the library. So for example, if the library is called Albion TWO, it already sounds old because you have volumes III, IV and V. It also sounds like it is a replacement for the older volume II: Loegria. So that’s not sexy from a marketing perspective.

Whereas Neo literally means ‘new’ so it has more marketing traction.

One of the reasons Spitfire are so successful is down to their intelligent branding and marketing decisions. Of course they make fantastic sample libraries, but that’s no good if no-one is attracted to your products in the first place.


----------



## rotho (Jan 17, 2020)

Neo is pretty clearly mostly a reference to Neoclassical to me


----------



## ism (Jan 17, 2020)

In the NAAM video (see the SLR thread) Oliver frames it explicitly as evoking that "contemporary classical" those of Richer, Arnalds, Frahm, and talks about how it evolves directly out fo Tundra. (Though, again I'd argue that it evolves at least as directly out of OACE - most obviously in the feathered orchestration, which is a significant break from Tundra. )


So it's not a question of what "Neo" means, so much as what it evokes. To some of us it will surely evolve "neo-classical", to other a sense of the Scandic-Noir (supported but fjord-laden imagery).


Then to others the kind of alternate electronica ethos of those Keano Reves movies.


And to others (especially if you watched Christian's video) a sense of a new post-trailer music aesthetic sensibility for the new decade.


Here's where marketing is like poetry, in that a good poet is very unlikely to tell you what a poem "means" in a way that nails it down to a single stable bullet point.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 17, 2020)

I've just watched the walkthrough for the orchestra section. If had only Albion One, this would probably be a no-brainer addition, just like Loegria is (was) to the Legacy. However, as an owner of the Legacy, Loegria, and Tundra, it seems that Neo doesn't bring anything I desperately need for my purposes or something that will complement certain "gaps" in these libraries. Personally, I was hoping for some more traditional brass and woodwinds brushes with finer details - similarly as the strings in Loegria bring these "missing" elements to the strings in the Legacy Albion. Also, while I prefer smaller and more intimate strings sound overall, the strings in this library sound a bit harsh to me, especially in comparison to the ones in Albion libraries that I already have.

So, after the initial excitement, I'll probably won't rush with this getting one, if at all. BTW, I don't quite follow the benefits of this discount for us having the other Albion titles. I have three of them (two discontinued ones) and the website calculated the pre-order price to be 296€. Then I've taken the full price minus the potential 40% discount in the future and this turns out to be even a better deal, though not by much. In any case, I think that there should be a permanent option for owners of the Legacy and Loegria to "upgrade" to their more modern counterparts with a significant discount rate, taking into account quite a substantial price many of us had paid for those in the past, probably not thinking about the possibility that these, once premium and sought for products, would eventually become discontinued. (Not that I personally consider the Legacy and Loegria as being inferior libraries against Albion One and Neo).


----------



## szurcio (Jan 17, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> I think they want to get away from the numbering scheme as it can lead some consumers to both consciously and unconsciously believe it is a reflection of the library’s quality - hierarchically in relation to the other volumes.



Nah, I think they just wanted to avoid giving a more substantial discount to current Loegria users to buy NEO ("TWO" would probably have to be $99 for Albion II users)


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 17, 2020)

szurcio said:


> Nah, I think they just wanted to avoid giving a more substantial discount to current Loegria users to buy NEO ("TWO" would probably have to be $99 for Albion II users)


Probably


----------



## Vik (Jan 17, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> I personally think as a name Albion TWO would have made way more sense than NEO.


Not if Albion TWO is in the works.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 17, 2020)

Vik said:


> Not if Albion TWO is in the works.


Or if SF is just planning to have an Albion series with an indefinite number of libraries. The numbering system for the Albions has never made much sense.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 17, 2020)

I for one prefer customer loyalty discounts without time limit, that´s why I prefer cinematic series.


----------



## Vik (Jan 17, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The numbering system for the Albions has never made much sense.



Maybe they are moving away from that numbering scheme now, with NEO. We may soon see ONO, EON, EVO, NOONE, OH-NO and ENO. I've just had a brief listen to the orchestral sounds in NEO, with special interest in the strings as usual... since there's more or less an infinite number of different ways a string ensemble can sound, I like the idea that new products pop up which can used as 'modules' when sculpting string sections by combining various elements.

In such a process, really small sections (2-4 players) can be a very useful ingredient. And even when looking only at Spitfires string libraries (how many are there? 15?), there's still stuff I've heard in real recordings that can't be reproduced with their libraries – even for someone like me who have special interests in the low dynamic range and with articulations like sul tastos, con sords and their infamous flautandos. There's simply so much that can be done in that range. I'm thinking of stuff like the allegretto in Beethovens 7th symphony, Mahlers adagios, some of the Arvo Pärt pieces, some of what Johann Johansson did and much more.

Also - even when looking only at the SF stuff or even only Sable/SCS, there's actually very interesting differences between eg the flautandos and the more expressive sul tastos. The truth is in the details.

I have a feeling that the whole string library business will generally become more interesting with more specialised products – and NEO could be one of them. I also like the idea of offering two main 'modules', and my guess is that the main target market for a library like this isn't those of us who already have some aof their 'super sul tastos' etc, but the remaining circa 7.7 billion people (well, certainly not all of them) who don't have any such libraries.

Besides, inspiration is a main factor when using string libraries - both the inspiration we get from using them, and also the fact that some samples sound a lot more convincing that others. In some libraries, the players actually sound like they are inspired when they are playing their notes, while in some other libraries they sound like they're just having another day in a recording studio because they need to pay their bills. If NEO belongs in that first category, it may even bought by users like me who already have some good libraries: Anything that can inspire or help our mockups sound as if they are played by inspired musicians can be very helpful.


----------



## ism (Jan 17, 2020)

Vik said:


> Also - even when looking only at the SF stuff or even only Sable/SCS, there's actually very interesting differences between eg the flautandos and the more expressive sul tastos. The truth is in the details.


Well said.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 17, 2020)

Vik said:


> Maybe they are moving away from that numbering scheme now, with NEO. We may soon see ONO, EON, EVO, NOONE, OH-NO and ENO. I've just had a brief listen to the orchestral sounds in NEO, with special interest in the strings as usual... since there's more or less an infinite number of different ways, I like the idea that new products pop up which can used as 'modules' when sculpting string sections by combining various elements.
> 
> In such a process, really small sections (2-4 players) can be a very useful ingredient. And even when looking only at Spitfires string libraries (how many are there? 15?), there's still stuff I've heard in real recordings that can't be reproduced with their libraries – even for someone like me who have special interests in the low dynamic range and with articulations like sul tastos, con sords and their infamous flautandos. There's simply so much that can be done in that range. I'm thinking of stuff like the allegretto in Beethovens 7th symphony, Mahlers adagios, some of the Arvo Pärt pieces, some of what Johann Johansson did and much more.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on this. And really I can't get enough of these different textural string longs, whether they are at the edge of silence or not. The rest of the NEO orchestra I'm less sure about—there are other options I would have preferred for winds and brass. But I guess I'll see when I get it next Thursday (won't be able to play with it till Friday though).


----------



## markleake (Jan 17, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Exactly - Albion is an out of the box full orchestra sound with pre-made mixes and sections, no matter what volume we are talking about.
> If this isn't your thing, which I can very well understand, go look somewhere else.
> Recording sections / two instruments and once, rather than solos, creates a different sound and somewhat more believable sound. I must admit, I personally believe this to be a rather subtle thing and myself prefer flexibility over that, generally speaking.


Yes, that is what we (well, me) were discussing. I'm noticing that a lot of the Albions focus more on strings than brass or woods. That's fine, except they seem to miss the opportunities here. In this case with NEO they've got some great brass sections that they blended, whereas I believe they would be more useful for most library users as seperate sections. Or at least hold off on some of the stranger articulations to instead give us some seperated longs & shorts per brass section. The same observation goes for some of the other Albions, e.g. the brass octave articulations that have never worked well.


----------



## markleake (Jan 17, 2020)

ism said:


> feathered orchestration


That's from the earlier Albions and SSO. Spitfire have always done these alternative shorts (softer, longer, etc.) in their libraries.


----------



## Thysmusic.com (May 9, 2020)

In early lockdown days I was quite overwhelmed by anxiety and needed to write something nice to provide some solace.

Used NEO quite a bit on this remix I did for machinedrum & holly. It also features Niels Broos on keyboards and evolved into a more frantic happy sound rather than the relaxed moods coupled with fast rhythms of the first half.

I'm using the pulses on strings and saxes, and later on the brass too, in quite dense cluster chords. The saxophones are really working out for me, despite the sizzle in the close mics. I'll just use the ambient mics!

Had a blast writing this, thanks spitfire


----------



## Thysmusic.com (May 9, 2020)

NEO is also quite prominent in this orchestral reprise of one of the tunes I wrote with my friend Amon Tobin. This was released back in march


----------



## KallumS (May 9, 2020)

Thysmusic.com said:


> NEO is also quite prominent in this orchestral reprise of one of the tunes I wrote with my friend Amon Tobin. This was released back in march




That sounds incredible!

Hope you don't mind me asking but are you Thys from Noisia?


----------



## Thysmusic.com (May 9, 2020)

KallumS said:


> That sounds incredible!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but are you Thys from Noisia?


Yes, I am


----------



## Mornats (May 9, 2020)

KallumS said:


> That sounds incredible!



I agree


----------



## KallumS (May 9, 2020)

Thysmusic.com said:


> Yes, I am



Awesome. Love your work and happy to see you here!


----------

